# Runaways and Minors



## Ravie

So Ive noticed there's been alot of minors talking about leaving home because of certain circumstances and problems at home. And this site lacks "that one" thread for minors to check out and ask questions. I honestly think its okay for a minor to leave home if they are intelligent and can't handle their living situation. What are your views on Runaways, being around runaways, traveling with them, or drinking with them?


----------



## Dameon

I see way too many people saying they want to run away for stupid reasons. "My parents are making me do my homework," or "my dad yelled at me once" or "my chores are too hard" or just "I don't get along with my parents." It seems to me that most of the time, the desire to run away is generally a product of nothing more than teenage angst. There's definitely exceptions, like abusive situations and home environments where parents are smoking meth and shooting heroin, but most runaways are just suburban kids who think it'd be cool to run away and get on the road.

As far as I know, being on the road as a runaway is very tough. People will take advantage of runaways, and things will happen. Anybody considering doing it should carefully consider whether it's going to be worse for them at home. If they're not getting beaten and raped at home, they're crazy to take off by themselves and increase the chances of those things happening dramatically.

I don't hang around runaways, or travel with them, and I definitely don't drink with them. I've hung out and drank with a minor or two, but I don't like to do that often either, the exception being certain friends. I'm not going to be the one that gets a ticket for contributing to the deliquency of a minor because they start stumbling around and puking all over the place.


----------



## finn

There are some really good reasons for leaving home as a minor, but I'm not really sure how many runaways actually have one. A lot of kids who come out to their parents are kicked out, a fair amount ironically end up joining the military. I also find that the kids who leave home for a good reason are pretty bad at choosing good people to be around, because their upbringing has warped their sense of who is a decent person versus who is simply a slightly better person than their insane and evil parents. After a few bad experiences, it's typically hard to gain their trust, because they get suspicious of everyone. The kids who leave because of angst, are typically spoiled, will steal from everyone indiscriminately, don't tend to have any real life skills, and complain a lot about everything. Of course, that's my experience.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy

Widerstand said:


> Everyone under the age of 35 needs to be put out to pasture!



Uh.... I am 18/19, so therefore :thebird: I disagree. Anyone under 18, or with the mentality of a minor, or just flat out morons should be.  Fair enough?


----------



## zarathustra

wwwwww


----------



## Ravie

yeah i was a runaway for about 2 years but i was really smart about it. I'm very logical and my mentality is years ahead of my age. I left because my mom went crazy on my and choked the hell out of me. Do i regret it? Fuck no! I learn more things on the streets then i could have ever learned in a school or from parents. Even bad experiences are over all good ones because you learn so much from them. But i have come accross mooching idiots that are runaways. They get drunk and loud and normally get caught by police pretty fast he was only 15 i think. i still have a pack from a kid i squatted with who was pretty...dim. he got caught and shipped back out to Ohio to his mommy. He left his stuff at the squat by its self too...which was also stupid. Good kid, but he still had the mentality of a 12 year old and his road dog baby sat the whole time even though they where about the same age. I just hate being discriminated over my age and I think that it should be based on respect and maturity.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy

Widerstand said:


> I guess sarcasm really doesn't transfer well to the internet.



It does. Don't mind me though. I will most likely be posting while decently drunk on occasion.


----------



## Labea

Widerstand said:


> I guess sarcasm really doesn't transfer well to the internet.



this is news?


----------



## Ravie

Hmmm, well I feel this thread will be helpful to alot of people that check it out(wich as ive seen alot ARE minors) Lets just start giving tips eh?

-Be respectful and never steal from anyone who doesnt deserve it.
-Never travel alone
-When a cop asks you for birth date and name, lie your ass off. cops arent god. they dont know all.
-DONT LEAVE UNLESS YOU ABSOLUTELY HAVE TO!(life or death or something actually serious)
-Be nice to people(that are nice to you) because it will come back to you.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

"2. When catching a train or hitch if someone was there before you let them get out first."----True! I've walked up to people and been right fucking confrontational because of this. Who the fuck do they think they are?


----------



## Birdy

I can relate to this thread in a lot of ways. I'm just now learning about catcing out and hitching, I have yet to do any of it(not to fond of the idea of hitching), but I look forward to turning 18 so I can do all this. I'm only 16 now and sure I would LOVE to get out there and catch a freight and just get out of this little town, but no matter how many fights I get in with my dad and how pissed off I get and want to leave, I think I am WAY better off soaking up the good things I have until I do leave. And I really can't devistate my dad with leaving and him worrying about me and what not. I'm one of those kids who have a lot handed to me and unlike most kids I appreciate every bit it. I mean fuck I'm grateful for being able to take a shower every night and hop into a warm bed and goto school the next day, but I've got that little bird in my chest flapping it's wings and dying to get out in the open. I've noticed that a lot of my wanting to leave feelings come from feeling like I don't fit in with society. And I'm not talking about high school, I'm talking about the feeling of dread I get when I think of having to pay to live.

But then again I can understand where kids are coming from with a broken home. My mom is the biggest mind fuck ever. A day with her feels like a week in hell. She just tires me out mentally and thank god I have my dad or I'd probably be on the streets already.

I guess what I'm saying is, if you've got it made at home, and don't really have any problems, it's better to just wait it out until you get older. That way if you get tangled up with the law you can't be shipped off to home against your will (or like in my town get shipped to the loony bin for running away).


----------



## SanePsychotic

This thread is quite interesting. I'm 16 and don't plan to leave home until I'm 18. I work, I go to school, and I have a decent home life. It's just that my parents and I have some disagreements as to what I should do when I get out of high school. Which is why I've been reading up on all of this. I understand completely why people wouldn't want to travel with minors - we're more trouble than we're worth. If you've got a bad home situation and you'd be better off leaving then that's the only time I think you should leave before you're legal. But if you're like me and are just feeling constrained by society and whatnot then you need to stay.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy

Widerstand said:


> Aww fucking shit your user icon hurts to look at...



I guess you are getting old.  I sat there staring at it for like 5 minutes just watching it. I like it.


----------



## finn

BrokeWhiteBoy said:


> I guess you are getting old.  I sat there staring at it for like 5 minutes just watching it. I like it.



I don't know man, five minutes? It sounds more like you were having a seizure...


----------



## Labea

.... anyways

I ran away in the summer of last year, a few of you may know my story. I got picked up by the cops, and I dont think I could be happier that I got sent to Alaska, of all places, cause it really is a freaking amazing place to live and its very traveler-friendly.

So I ran away from home I didnt even know why at the time. My parents didn't have the time or the money to take care of me with 3 other babies. And I went stir crazy and saw too many of my peers having the time of their lives on the road, passing me by in Denver. I jumped at the first invitation I got to travel with someone who had some real experience. And I didn't have the time of life. I was limited cause of my age. Got ditched a few times, just because of my age, and not being able to hop out anywhere. I couldn't find any decent people to travel with. I don't regret it though, I got everything out of it that I wanted to. I proved myself, in a way. I've come such a long way from there, I'm not even the same person. But I have no problem waiting until I'm 18. Its already been over a year since I was sent here. I have a better idea of what I'm doing now

I'm not saying you should do this. Not everyone gets a good outcome.

If anyones got any specific questions, feel free to ask. Not sure if this was helpful, but maybe I can offer some more advice.


----------



## Ravie

yeah, i figure, if your a minor and want to travel, TAKE CARE OF YOUR FUCKING SELF. NO ONE is obligated to babysit. when i left home i never asked anyone for anything, and thats how i earned respect. I never got ditched, and never got screwed over by other travelers because they respected that i didnt lie to them about my age and i had a game plan if it came to the worse. Kids, please, if you HAVE TO leave home, dont go looking for a road mommy.


----------



## SanePsychotic

Widerstand said:


> Aww fucking shit your user icon hurts to look at...



Ha, really?



BrokeWhiteBoy said:


> I guess you are getting old.  I sat there staring at it for like 5 minutes just watching it. I like it.



Woah, five minutes? I would get bored staring at it for five minutes. But cool.


----------



## urse

well, i ran away almost exactly this time last year. i was 17 at the time and left for a plethora of illegitimate reasons. i tried to be smart and careful, but i ended up getting taken advantage of by a few people who could tell i was young and naive. i found myself in situations where i was degrading myself and doing some pretty awful things. shit sucked for a while then i met this guy who let me crash at his apartment for a few weeks. it was a shit hole and i got really sick. sick enough that he took me to the hospital. not good when you're a missing person and a minor. blah blah blah, i ended up in the system and i had to move back in with my parents, which wasn't really a big deal because they didn't care much about what i did. turns out i had some funky parasite by the way. from eating shit food and staying in shit holes and not taking care of myself. though it wasn't a good experience, i learned a lot from it. i don't regret anything that happened and i don't wish it were something else. as much as i thought i knew when i left, i now see how stupid and naive i was. but there wasn't really another way to learn the things i did. i'm rambling. the biggest lesson i learned here is to never overestimate/underestimate what you're capable of.


----------



## mylon

Ravie said:


> Hmmm, well I feel this thread will be helpful to alot of people that check it out(wich as ive seen alot ARE minors) Lets just start giving tips eh?
> 
> -Be respectful and never steal from anyone who doesnt deserve it.
> -Never travel alone
> -When a cop asks you for birth date and name, lie your ass off. cops arent god. they dont know all.
> -DONT LEAVE UNLESS YOU ABSOLUTELY HAVE TO!(life or death or something actually serious)
> -Be nice to people(that are nice to you) because it will come back to you.



i dunno about that lying about your identity bit. every time i lied about my info as a minor it never panned out. either it didn't show up in the system, or the person it matched was like 80lbs heavier than me. a couple friends even told me i could use their identities if i was being questioned for non-criminal purposes but that didn't work out either, because as i just described, i was a scrawny sonofabitch.
in total i lied about my identity three times, and got called on it every time. the last time it happened i ended up getting a charge of "providing false information to a public servant". they tried to charge me with obstruction as well but the court decided that was double jeopardy. anyway in the long run it worked out okay, didn't get any more convictions after that and now that and everything else on my record is sealed.

i'm not saying don't ever lie to cops. if you're confident you can get away with it, go for it, but realize you can get in more trouble if you fail. also if you're getting busted for something major, UTILIZE YOUR RIGHT TO REMAIN SILENT. i could start a whole thread about that and how it has saved my ass. maybe some time i will.


----------



## Ravie

Thanks for the advise meatroll. I've lied my ass off about my identity but I didnt think that was considered criminal activity. But I'm a great liar so i got away with it probably over 50+ times.


----------



## Skies

Of course if an individual is being abused that's a good reason to leave if you're gonna leave, but my "you're autonomy" philosophy stretches even further than that. Of course someone should value having a life where they have simple necessities that common folk would "need" but that doesn't mean they shouldn't venture out sooner than 18. What surprises me is that no one mentioned the graduating high school factor. To be honest, at 16 or 17 or even 12, that was my main concern about leaving home. I know that a college degree is if you want that career right now, but a high school degree is the basics. However, if someone is comfortable with not having a high school diploma, then just leave. Seriously. Maybe you've only had normal fights with your parents, so what? If you know know know for a fact that you've got the mind of a 30 year old and not a 16 year old or 3 year old wannabe-traveler whatever then maybe you really should set out. See if you know know know that have that mature mentality and you can handle being out on the road, or at least you seriously feel ready, then do it. Of course there will be legal shit, like "don't get caught." So there's the main drawback. Well, uh, yikes. But if you wanna try to bypass that legal bullshit then go ahead. My main deal with not traveling (well generally) was the high school diploma. I was 17 for several months after I graduated high school but I was going to seriously leave home at age 17 after graduation and I guess that's different from being 13 or whatever the fuck age you kids have these days, but you get what I mean. If I were to regret one thing about my life it would honestly be not leaving years ago to travel. Oh and I was a smart, nerdy lil kid so I have every right to say that.


----------



## Ravie

Skies said:


> Of course if an individual is being abused that's a good reason to leave if you're gonna leave, but my "you're autonomy" philosophy stretches even further than that. Of course someone should value having a life where they have simple necessities that common folk would "need" but that doesn't mean they shouldn't venture out sooner than 18. What surprises me is that no one mentioned the graduating high school factor. To be honest, at 16 or 17 or even 12, that was my main concern about leaving home. I know that a college degree is if you want that career right now, but a high school degree is the basics. However, if someone is comfortable with not having a high school diploma, then just leave. Seriously. Maybe you've only had normal fights with your parents, so what? If you know know know for a fact that you've got the mind of a 30 year old and not a 16 year old or 3 year old wannabe-traveler whatever then maybe you really should set out. See if you know know know that have that mature mentality and you can handle being out on the road, or at least you seriously feel ready, then do it. Of course there will be legal shit, like "don't get caught." So there's the main drawback. Well, uh, yikes. But if you wanna try to bypass that legal bullshit then go ahead. My main deal with not traveling (well generally) was the high school diploma. I was 17 for several months after I graduated high school but I was going to seriously leave home at age 17 after graduation and I guess that's different from being 13 or whatever the fuck age you kids have these days, but you get what I mean. If I were to regret one thing about my life it would honestly be not leaving years ago to travel. Oh and I was a smart, nerdy lil kid so I have every right to say that.



well that was allways my main concern. the other my dad(RIP). but while i was homeless i just squatted around the area and went to independent study every week. ima good kid haha

Other than that i'm about to take the high school equivalency test. same as a diploma( in some states) but you can take it anytime after 16 like the GED but better.


----------



## katiehabits

Dameon said:


> I don't hang around runaways, or travel with them, and I definitely don't drink with them. I've hung out and drank with a minor or two, but I don't like to do that often either, the exception being certain friends.



i've meet alot of street kids, alot of traveler/run aways that have left for stupid reasons. i have friends who were influenced by me to leave home for a life on the streets. and that's something i'm not proud of. 
i'm 16 now & when i started traveling it was about a week & a half after my 15th birthday. i'm still green & naive about alot of things but i've been traveling for a year and a half now so i still have a long way to go. i've gone through rough stints on the streets but i've also learned more & had more fun being a bum then any other time of my life. 
when i left my home town it was purely wanderlust. but i moved out of my mom's house because she's a crackhead for realz. and liveing with her was not good for my mental well-being. i'm in my home town right now & let me tell you even being in the same city as her is hard. we get along well most of the time, but i can't watch her slowly kill herself smokeing that shit. 
i was offended by the comment by Dameon above. people should not be discriminated against because of their age. this is not meant to sound like i'm bragging but untill i TELL people how old i am it's assumed that i'm around 20. i'm honest when it comes to fellow travelers because i want to shock you folks i want people to know that there are totally capable minors that are smart well rounded people out there. not all of us are spoiled suburban middle class brats. 
so be more open with minors tell us what's what but let us speak our minds & don't treat us like babies cuz we aren't.


----------



## IBRRHOBO

Widerstand said:


> 1. Don't sit with people you don't know at a waiting spot unless your asked to join them.
> 2. When catching a train or hitch if someone was there before you let them get out first.
> 3. If there is a train with only one rideable on and someone is in it ask before getting in.
> 
> I learned my lesson this not to long ago... I said nothing when someone cut my grass and that will never happen again... Ill just pepper spray them...



I'm usually the bummer in advise as it's crudely put and blunt. First and foremost, I guess the trax most people describe are in some Tom Wolfe novel. I FULLY agree with the above quote. 

First, if ur underage, u gotta understand u just being AROUND can get everyone thrown in the joint! And let me tell u, ur all gonna be in booking in the holding pen and the guy who has warrants is gonna hurt u and bad. Additionally, it's just yeat ANOTHER fucking statistic to add a nail in the coffin for those of us who ride not to be cool, but because it's our life. So, if ur gonna siddle up and hang out u BETTER be up front about ur status.

Second, if ur wandering around out there and see a group getting their drink on u better holler, "Yo in camp," before u roam in. In the REAL world you'll get shot and that ain't no shit.

Third, there's an 'ignorant light' that comes on about sunset: what I mean is this, everyone's cool and partying and there's about three drinks left and ur the person who came in late. Definition, if u don't know who ur fucking with ur gonna end up dead 'cause, hell, ur a runaway. U took more booze than was needed. U didn't throw enough pitch into the circle (yeah, a real jungle still cuts a circle w/a knife and EVERYONE throws pitch in.

Fourth, and females take note here, not everyone out there is nice. Not everyone out there is kickin' it on StP. U got illegals, wanted criminals facing life (see R. Silveria and a lot of us knew him, but not what his baggage was), drunk and drugged up assholes; what I'm driving @ here is that a teenager isn't gonna stand a chance.

If ur home life is all fucked up go talk to someone like a preacher, the cops, DHS. 'Cause believe me if ur hittin' the trax @ the ripe old age of 16 u might as well just check it all in.

So, if the above hasn't changed ur mind I'd greatly appreciate it if you would allow me to take out some life insurance on you.


----------



## jokey_bogus

m not sure what my advice is on anything, not even sure why i left the first time. most of my situations are fucked up but i still find myself in the same place a lot of times. shits confusing for sure. just do what you do i guess, but be smart. and be good to your friends. always have water and a blanket of some kind if your on the move.


----------



## katiehabits

*this is for all the ladies out there:*
shit there's alot of fucked up asshole out there & i'd know cuz i'm met some of them. but that's part of the beauty of traveling; you meet the "devils and the angles of the world". you just got to keep your wits about you and ALWAYS carry a knife. don't follow some drunk asshole with tattoo who says he'll show you the ropes if you "do a little somethin fer him". it's better to travel with friends than it is to travel with lovers. alot of the men out there that say they love ya or whatever bull shit they tell you to get in your pants don't mean it & don't be naive to think that anyone does mean it untill they show it to you. & NO sex does not mean love. 

*this is for everyone who has a hate on for minors:*
there's a lot of dumb kids out there but there's a lot of smart kids too. the smart kids are usually the ones who had it rough who had a reason to be a rail bum at the age of 16 or however old they are. i don't know how it is in the states but it canada unless a minor has a missing persons or they can prove your haveing sex with someone under the age of 18 that's 6 or more years younger than you you can't get in trouble for hanging out with minors. i guess getting caught booting too. but that's a way more common thing for normal folks to do anyways. if a kid has a missing persons don't turn them in but talk to them about it if you have the time & empathy. maybe don't travel with them but don't be a jerk about it either tell them to give mom & dad a call. if a kid doesn't have a missing persons than your in the clear & it doesn't matter how old they are. maybe just don't try sleeping with them.


----------



## IBRRHOBO

in the states its far different. u have a plethora of laws dealing with minors (contributing to the delinquency, aiding and abeiting, trafficing, etc.) the one that scares the fuck outta most of us is that say minor 'a' crosses the state line w/u and u get busted with 'a' it becomes a FEDERAL beef! and in the states getting ANY kind of rap dealing w/minors will get u iced in the joint!

the states don't need a missing persons report. UNLESS a minor has a document of emancipation they are considered to be a runaway, period. And as for sex w/a minor: if ur 18 or above and the person is 17 or under (depends on the state as sometimes it's 16 under common law) ur gonna get five years walking in. 

i totally agree w/u on the sex bit; not just a moral bit, but ur looking @ some fucking LONG, HARD TIME in the states!

i'm not down on minors travelling. hell, it's a free land in the states. what i AM DOWN ON is when the kid(s) don't let those of us they're travelling with what the whole story is so that we can decide whether or not to ride with them.


----------



## katiehabits

IBRRHOBO said:


> in the states its far different. u have a plethora of laws dealing with minors (contributing to the delinquency, aiding and abeiting, trafficing, etc.) the one that scares the fuck outta most of us is that say minor 'a' crosses the state line w/u and u get busted with 'a' it becomes a FEDERAL beef! and in the states getting ANY kind of rap dealing w/minors will get u iced in the joint!
> 
> the states don't need a missing persons report. UNLESS a minor has a document of emancipation they are considered to be a runaway, period. And as for sex w/a minor: if ur 18 or above and the person is 17 or under (depends on the state as sometimes it's 16 under common law) ur gonna get five years walking in.
> 
> i totally agree w/u on the sex bit; not just a moral bit, but ur looking @ some fucking LONG, HARD TIME in the states!
> 
> i'm not down on minors travelling. hell, it's a free land in the states. what i AM DOWN ON is when the kid(s) don't let those of us they're travelling with what the whole story is so that we can decide whether or not to ride with them.



i didn't know that there where such strict laws in the states. so hoping the boarder and traveling down south is probably a bad idea if your under 18......


----------



## IBRRHOBO

not necessarily. i don't advocate it, but the reality is it's gonna happen. ur dealing w/a extraterritorial deal here. international law would govern say a minor coming from canada into the states. now, say, the sex shit would still be illegal here, but i don't think that the other shit involving trafficing and other stuff covered by the feds would apply 'cause if the person isn't a US citizen then they aren't 'protected' under the US Constitution. might go to a good site like findlaw or one of the law school sites.

i suppose, too, that one could expatriate as a minor. bit out of my league, though. hell, it's good to have a discussion like this, though as maybe folks will read it and what they need to know they'll research and what they don't just throw out w/the dish water, 'eh?!

saw winnepeg was wind chill of -56 last night! stay the fuck warm up there!

in essence most of my ramblings have been IN RE: US citizens.


----------



## katiehabits

ya it is good to have this dialog with folks. there's been some posts that seem like venting which is healthy & just sharing stories between each other too. thanks for giveing me a insight about laws down south. 
i'll stay warm i've got some friends to stay with untill i get on my feet.


----------



## Dameon

> i was offended by the comment by Dameon above. people should not be discriminated against because of their age. this is not meant to sound like i'm bragging but untill i TELL people how old i am it's assumed that i'm around 20.


Like you know now, the laws in the US dealing with minors are pretty strict. I don't like jail, and I'm not going to risk going there unless I know the person I'm hanging out with pretty well and can be relatively certain they're not going to get me in trouble. A good example was a 15 year old I ran into in Santa Cruz not long ago, he'd just go around all day saying "I wanna get fucking drunk" over and over, flipping off random people in their cars (a good way to get your ass kicked, at the least), and generally just being a dumbass. It's sad but true: most of the minors I run into have that kind of behaviour.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

I had a few encounters with minors and all were bad!! They were all leaving home becuase they didnt get along with their parents and pretty much wanted to be rebelious, but I knew that they would be back home to mommy and addy when they started to get cold or hungry. The erally bad thing about most of them is they attatch themselves to your hip! They want to go everywhere you go and do everything you do its annoying as fuck. but Im sure there are some cool ones ot there somewher, but I really prefer traveling and drinking etc with older folk.


----------



## Ravie

woohoo! *raises hand* im that one minor who watches her own. i leave for the sake of traveling and i get along great with my parent who is just fine with me doing what i do, not because she doesnt care, but she knows i can handle it. but if i never said i was a youngin no one would realize it. i wont even hang out with anyone within five years of my age though. i know what your saying. its all bitch, moan, cry, lost puppy, moochy bullshit. if you cant handle the heat, get out of the kitchen.


----------



## IAmTheEndOf

i'm looking at leaving soon as i've mentioned before and i read ravie's comment about lieing off your ass to the police if you get stopped, well is it a good idea to leave without any form of identification? i've heard having no id can harm you a lot more than not but if i don't have any id they'll never figure out who i am til i break right? which i can keep my mouth shut as long as it needs to be


----------



## Ravie

well without an id they just ask for your full name, birth date, and SSN. the trick is to use your own SSN and say your underage, give them a different name and birthdate. its allways worked for me. if anything using my ID has sucked way worse. not to mention some cops are dicks and lose your id.


----------



## IAmTheEndOf

haha that's clever, i'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Dandeforeshadow

Ravie said:


> -When a cop asks you for birth date and name, lie your ass off. cops arent god. they dont know all.


They may not be gods, but they do have clubs so another good rule of thumb is to not be a smart-ass to them. I learned this lesson a little too late when I was 11 and an atrocious little asshole. XD

I guess I'm still technically minor since I'm under 23 (Financial aid and loans still need my fathers approval), though I don't consider myself to be. I ditched my mom and aunt when I was 8 and lived on the streets. I never returned home except when the cops pulled me back home the times they caught me, and for a small stint of living with my cousin when I was 11 and also for a year and a half when my father got custody of me when I was 16-almost-17 after my older brother died. My home-life wasn't too good (not going to talk about it unless I know you, I'm sorry), but I feel that doesn't make me that much more legit than some other angsty fucker, only difference was the level of angst and torture between my incest and their parents yelling at them. Everyone has their reason for leaving, so I think it's unfair to judge by that and to be quite honest I've found people over the age of 26 to be the least trustworthy people in my life, so I rather go with the "immature and angsty" kids. Than again I rarely associate with anyone but female bodied people my own age since I've found the same thing about men, so maybe I'm just a really picking kitty that wants to rationalize my pickiness. Who knows?


----------



## IAmTheEndOf

i think that age has very little to do with your level of maturity. it's all on the individual's self to develop their maturity. sometimes the only way to know how mature you are is to test it out and try whatever you're questioning yourself on. you'll find out soon enough... i have


----------



## Dandeforeshadow

IAmTheEndOf said:


> i think that age has very little to do with your level of maturity. it's all on the individual's self to develop their maturity. sometimes the only way to know how mature you are is to test it out and try whatever you're questioning yourself on. you'll find out soon enough... i have



I know it wasn't aimed at me or anything, I'm just answering because I'm like that. 

Yeah that's true in a way. It's just kinda like a previous poster said, burned street kids don't trust people really and I've only really been burned by adults and guys, thus I irrationally think they're less mature. Maybe one day if I meet a male bodied person that doesn't get drunk, is an adult and isn't a douche than I'll leave that prejudice behind...that mythical creature has yet to show zemselves to me though.


----------



## Dameon

I think age has lots to do with maturity. I've met a few smart, mature 16 year olds, and tons and tons of stupid immature ones. Meanwhile, most of the people I meet in, say, the 25+ range are at least more mature than the 16 year olds, or smarter about being immature. Being young doesn't mean you can't be mature, but it means you're less likely to be.


----------



## finn

Experience and the ability to learn from it is what makes a person mature, in which age is a definite factor. Females tend to be a bit more wise than their male counterparts though, and they do get put through more, though there are exceptions here and there. Before anyone gets up in my grille, I know generalizations are unfair on people, but I judge people individually, and I'm a pretty good judge of character most of the time.


----------



## Labea

i never lied to anyone i traveled with about my age, nothing was misconstrued. i wasnt so much babysat as i was used, for sex, spanging, rides, i mean we all know a girl can make a dirty boy look good. god knows my ol' partner wouldnt of made it as easily without me. I never begged or even kindly asked to go with anyone, i was invited both times, and upon sizing up the situation, the firsts descided to ditch and hitch their way out of CO and leave me to fend for myself. i didnt go back home. i found my own fucking way. i guess maybe i didnt make that clear in my previous post on this thread.


----------



## Ravie

you go girl! tell em whats up!

no but realy it is hard being a girl alone out there. you never know what your going to have to deal with next.


----------



## mkirby

As someone who had her first homeless experience at 14, I can tell you that it really does depend on the person when it comes to kids. 

My situation is that my Dad's a junkie and has never been around...and my Mom's really depressed and psychotic so she ended up kicking me out. And sure, I wasn't too sad when it happened, but I had been waiting during that time to leave until I had a stable place to live, or at least a decent group of kids to leave with.

I've met all kinds of kids in all kinds of situations, and a twelve year old who's smart and not an asshole is going to to a lot better than a thirty year old idiot. 

I think the whole age thing really only becomes an issue when you get into the law, because yeah it really would suck to be stuck in the foster system. 

Also in terms of the whole finishing high school thing...educationally you'd learn more on the streets than in high school. If you're talking about the possibility of having a career or whatever, there's always the GED or a generic community college high school diploma, both of which are accepted pretty much universally.


----------



## katiehabits

mkirby said:


> Also in terms of the whole finishing high school thing...educationally you'd learn more on the streets than in high school. If you're talking about the possibility of having a career or whatever, there's always the GED or a generic community college high school diploma, both of which are accepted pretty much universally.



CHEERS to that one. i tried going back to school after traveling and lasted 3 days. i felt like i was wasting my time.


----------



## vince

all i can say is i generally dont care how old anyone is, i just hate some of pity stories i hear. i myself was never a runaway, i have/had to much respect for my mom to do it, but i think its really annoying to run into the 15 year old "punk" kid who prides him/herself on how "punk" he/she is for being out at 11 at night with a sleeping bag and how "mean" their parents were (meaning their parents didnt make him/her that pasta they wanted or whatever fucking bullshit). i mean if someone is legitamatly going through abuse by all means fucking escape from it, no one needs to tolerate it. i just get annoyed from some of the stupid shit 15 year old "punks" tell me justifying "why they belong on the streets" and "how hardcore they are for doing it."

i would have amillion times more respect for kid that just said "i wanted to travel" or "i just really want to see new york" or whatever runaway or not rather than the transparent sap story. i get annoyed with anyones obsession with needing to appear toughend, its really annoying.


----------



## Ravie

beautiful explaination.


----------



## Ravie

its okay. i know plenty to buy my ass booze. and i like to keep it short because its hard using a broken keyboard... thats also why i dont deal with punctuation.


----------



## stove

HAH Arrow: I dunno about that being a guy's dream. I dated a deaf woman once...No talking at all, kinda awkward (till i learned to sign). But yeah, your explanation hit square in the middle, and ravie's response was...succinct.


----------



## Ravie

BLARGH! to all of you! what are you going to do now huh? now i'm on a computer that works! feel my typing fury!!!


----------



## shua

I almost left home a couple times when i was 14-15
the small city im from wouldnt even exist if it wasnt for the train yard it has, and since me and my friends would always hangout in the park right beside the trainyard, i met alot of travellers. Which of coarse inspired me to hit the road. I ended up staying at home till i turned 16 and got kicked out of my house. My parents have let me come back home to get a job and save money once every so often but its definitly not permanent. Alot of the travellers ive met hate minors, but because im not an idiot i get along with most of them. I still run into the odd guy who will barely talk or look at me just because i am a minor. But thats cool, if they dont want to associate themselves with a youngin thats there decision. I imagine when im older ill treat some minors the same way.


----------



## Ravie

i already treat minors like shit and i'm 17. i'll give advise and help em out and share stories, but i wont see them get wasted, act dumb, or disrespect. It's a right of passage to kinda treat em like the lower ranks. it toughens em up! I graduated early but i still get fucked with by friends haha


----------



## Beer Mortal

Ive ran away countless times to get the point across that i hate my mother as a person , shes not a good parent at all and can barely take care of herself let alone me. (my father never was around)
Therefore i left, i came back voluntarily and the next time i left she got the point and let me move in with grandparents
my nana considers me an adult already so i already make my own decisions and take care of myself, i just live under their roof
but i like to go places and would love to travel when i turn 17, (i graduate highschool at 17)
right now im 16 and legally if im caught leaving by the police (not my parents or grnadparents)
then they will take me back home, the times i left home i was smart enough to avoid cops and take care of myself and stay safe
so i dont see why it would be bad to travel with me , i know im a minor but im smart enough to avoid the drama and just travel normally.
i hate running away the first few times because i was alone and young and no one wanted anything to do with my situation, it helps to have support but i guess i could understand you dont want trouble with the law,
but if the person can hold up their own weight and stay low casually then why say no?
im not a 'adult' but im much more mature than i look and i act like it too. 
id definately like to find a group or someone to travel with once i graduate, because im not attending college because they dont teach or give degrees or even offer the things im interested in. 
itd be nice to just see some interesting things instead of staying home or getting a part time job and lazing around
(sorry for the long post, but this topic interested me)


----------



## shua

Alot of my buddys still fuck with me, the ones ive known since i was only like 15. I just call them losers for being 25 or something and hanging out with a 17 year old. Alot of them like to wrestle with me and shit when were drinking, and half the time i win. most of the time i find when your young and you meet a new group of travellers, if you look young or someone cracks a joke about you being young, there gonna rag on you and almost see what they can get away with. once they find out that your not a little weekend warrior thats gonna be puking his guts out sleeping within an hour then its all good. Ive grown up my entire life being the youngest so im used to hangin out with older people. I look and sound alot older then i am too which helps i guess.

Youngins should just sit back and observe, and soke up every bit of info possible. As smart and "mature" as we all may be, we got alot to learn.


----------



## Ravie

amen to that! oh, and if someone isnt comfortable traveling with you because of your age, so what. find another minor or someone that just doesnt give a fuck. it's not that hard to find i promise! everyone ive traveled with never wanted to travel with me at first, but after hanging out a while they got to know me. it's way better to show then you can handle your own than tell em. actions mean everything, words dont.


----------



## shua

Ravie said:


> it's way better to show then you can handle your own than tell em. actions mean everything, words dont.



exactly.


----------



## Beer Mortal

good point,
thanks for the advice


----------



## shua

no problamo.
you seem like a pretty legit chick, you should be fine.


----------



## Nym

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> I had a few encounters with minors and all were bad!! They were all leaving home becuase they didnt get along with their parents and pretty much wanted to be rebelious, but I knew that they would be back home to mommy and addy when they started to get cold or hungry. The erally bad thing about most of them is they attatch themselves to your hip! They want to go everywhere you go and do everything you do its annoying as fuck. but Im sure there are some cool ones ot there somewher, but I really prefer traveling and drinking etc with older folk.



This is true. Traveling with minors can be all bad. I started off as a runaway and was in and out of juvie all the time, till finally i became an adult. But i see now that i too would rather travel with people me own age. \but i have traveled with some smart kids, so its not ALL bad i guess.


----------



## bobNkamille

i have had run in with minnors a few times. I dont like to assume about kids stories so i ask them about it I would NEVER travel with a minor nor would i get drunk with them. But I'm there for them if they really do need a "older" person to talk to. In SLC alot of the kids regardless of age still seemed to be stuck in the age of 16 and although annoying most of the time. I understood they are just confused and need some one to look up to.

I think it's a terrible idea to drop out of school. I dropped out in my senior year of high school not cause of my parents or i hated school because i was working 2 jobs taking drivers ed at a completely different school and then going to my school for the 4 hours i had to. Just to make rent (i moved in with my friends who were 19-20 when i was 16). I just need to go get my good enough degree (ged) someday but fuck it im havin fun right now

oh the reason i moved out at 16 was my mom was abusive. Not like oh she slapped me like she kicked me in the face abusive not this shit kids think are getting beat by there parents when they get smacked for being little ass holes. And i was trying to stay sober and being around meth addicts all the time makes that a difficult task. 

but you know kids aint to bad, Maybe that the mom nature in me speaking


----------



## finn

Honesty is a big issue, I think all of us with abusive parents really resent the spoiled kids, because they're not honest with themselves or anyone else. But with abusive parents, you do learn how to lie really well, and then you have to unlearn all that with your friends. Some people have a tougher time with that than others. It's all a big mess that I sometimes don't have the energy to deal with.


----------



## Ravie

eh, i allways say, dont travel to get away, travel for the love of traveling. otherwise you'll be running to get away for years.


----------



## bobNkamille

Ravie said:


> eh, i allways say, dont travel to get away, travel for the love of traveling. otherwise you'll be running to get away for years.



i can agree with you on that. Best way to approach the difficulty's in your life is to find a good way to deal with them


----------



## Ravie

or turn into a nasty home-bum who smells of urine and vodka. but no one wants that.


----------



## Dameon

I want that.


----------



## Ravie

well if thats what makes you happy dameon, i'll support it haha i can pee on you and poor vodka on you i youd like! lol


----------



## bobNkamille

thats a waist of good booze....well not really good, vodka aint my alcoholic cup of tea. but a..........WOOO vodka


----------



## Ravie

eh drink it, shower in it, whatever. i prefer drinking in it.


----------



## bobNkamille

that brings a question about does it sting to get vodka in your eyes. I would think it would but god. Same thing with semen would that sting to get in your eyes. Thats not completely off topic at all


----------



## fuck it!

finn said:


> Honesty is a big issue, I think all of us with abusive parents really resent the spoiled kids, because they're not honest with themselves or anyone else. But with abusive parents, you do learn how to lie really well, and then you have to unlearn all that with your friends. Some people have a tougher time with that than others. It's all a big mess that I sometimes don't have the energy to deal with.





yup....


----------



## Beer Mortal

I never really considered traveling, running away.
People consider me a runaway because im not 18 yet.
But i think of it as an atmosphere change, a chance to explore.
A year or two I did run away from my mothers house a couple times but honestly that was to get the point across that i would NOT stand living with her any longer and could not for my own emotional and mental health.
She got the point and let me go, so now im waiting until i graduate (which will be when im 17, im 16 now) to get out on my own.
alot of people in the past have been very reluctant to help me because of laws and i couldnt blame them, i only got angry when they said I couldnt survive because im young.
they said wisdom comes with age, but thats not always the case.
I was taught alot, very young. how to raise myself, how to cook properly, how to react if im lost. the major things.
Mostly how not to panic. and people just dont want to believe that i can hold my own if im a minor, it really sucks.
but when I graduate ill be able to prove that, until then I can only defend my point and help out and learn as much possible


----------



## wartomods

Damn so many people who hate their parents, i love mine


----------



## Ravie

I love mine too. my mom choked me once but i probably deserved it haha and my dad RIP, was a strict asshole, but he was my best friend. but being so open with my family is probably why they actually approve of me traveling. I have alot of respect for them and they for me.


----------



## Beer Mortal

I just cant grow to love my mother, she didnt raise me so you cant give her credit.
she didnt want to raise me she wanted to be some crazy college chick.
an my father has been in prison all throughtout my life so i havent seen him much, but i do love him.


----------



## stove

wartomods said:


> Damn so many people who hate their parents, i love mine



Amen x2. I love my parents, I'm just running away from society. I totally agree with Ravie, travel because you love to travel, not because you're running away from home. You'll be running for a while...



That all being said, I've traveled with a few young folks. Mostly, if they can hack it on their own, then I have no problem sharing a tarp/camp/bottle/spliff with any of them. Of course, that's a big IF sometimes.


----------



## Ravie

Beer Mortal said:


> I just cant grow to love my mother, she didnt raise me so you cant give her credit.
> she didnt want to raise me she wanted to be some crazy college chick.
> an my father has been in prison all throughtout my life so i havent seen him much, but i do love him.



man, i know what your thinking here, i raised myself too. from the age 9-12 i didnt get a hug or an "i love you" from my mom and i lived with her and shared a room with her. she was like a zombie emotionally and would go to the casino on christmas eve and my birthday. she didnt even notice that i was selling coke by the age of thirteen so i could buy me and my brother groceries. My brother was all fucked up too from my mom filling him with behavioral drugs so he would black out and beat me til i passed out and she didnt notice that either. trust me, i spent plenty of nights angry as hell at my mother. but in the end there's two sides to every story. turned out she was all fucked up herself. her mom died when she was 6, her dad left her to fend for herself at 15(got two jobs and had to drop out to survive), she had been raped, beaten, ect...and it all just so happen to hit her when i needed her most. i held it against her for years and finally realised it wasnt worth it. she tries now at least to help me out and give a shit but if i would have never given her a second chance ide have no family right now. it took my dad dying to realise family is a little more important than being pissed off all the time at em. sometimes it's easier to just let it go no matter what happened. not for them but for you.


----------



## wartomods

I might aswell suffer from stockholm syndrome....... na not really


----------



## Beer Mortal

Ravie said:


> man, i know what your thinking here, i raised myself too. from the age 9-12 i didnt get a hug or an "i love you" from my mom and i lived with her and shared a room with her. she was like a zombie emotionally and would go to the casino on christmas eve and my birthday. she didnt even notice that i was selling coke by the age of thirteen so i could buy me and my brother groceries. My brother was all fucked up too from my mom filling him with behavioral drugs so he would black out and beat me til i passed out and she didnt notice that either. trust me, i spent plenty of nights angry as hell at my mother. but in the end there's two sides to every story. turned out she was all fucked up herself. her mom died when she was 6, her dad left her to fend for herself at 15(got two jobs and had to drop out to survive), she had been raped, beaten, ect...and it all just so happen to hit her when i needed her most. i held it against her for years and finally realised it wasnt worth it. she tries now at least to help me out and give a shit but if i would have never given her a second chance ide have no family right now. it took my dad dying to realise family is a little more important than being pissed off all the time at em. sometimes it's easier to just let it go no matter what happened. not for them but for you.



wow good point...
Its just at a very early age i felt as though she never wanted me at all
and then my father fed me his side of the story and told me that she was trying to put me up for adoption when i was born and technically she couldnt unless my father agreed and he wouldnt. and for some reason I ended up with my mothers mom. I have tried getting alot with her as a person but for some reason it always ends up in yelling you know?

I wouldnt travel to get away, id travel for the love of seeing new things and wanting to not sit in one place too long.


----------



## Ravie

i'm not saying you have to get along with her, just understand she did everything for some reason in her head, no matter what that was. maybe she thought she couldnt take care of you the right way and thought adoption was best. i'm not saying you even should talk to her if you dont want haha nothing like that. but if you never forgive her then you'll be dragging around that anger with you forever and it may one day be taken out on people you love who dont deserve it. and forgiving her has nothing to do with a mushy ass convo with her. just come to terms with it. it happened. cant change it. learn from it. grow from it. get over it. move on. okay i'm done being dr.ravie now.


----------



## finn

Widerstand said:


> Beer Mortal, you should listen to this advice... It's coming from a wise young lady that clearly has her head on straight.



Seconded, I had to defend my siblings from my father who was recovering from mental illness, though he was sane enough to avoid any punishments that would leave obvious cuts and bruises. My mother didn't stop anything and even encouraged it sometimes since it'd take the heat off her. He's pretty much recovered now, and both of them are pretty much 'normal' now along with both my siblings (though there was an older half-sibling that I haven't heard from in years- but who I didn't feel the need to defend though- long story). But he'd come from a bad place, too... I'm not going to turn this into an epic.

The point is, I don't hate either of them, I reserve my energy, positive or not, for battles that I can win. Learn from the past, but don't wallow in it. When you talk with someone and it always turns into yelling, that means there are a lot of unresolved issues swirling about.


----------



## Ravie

Widerstand said:


> Beer Mortal, you should listen to this advice... It's coming from a wise young lady that clearly has her head on straight.



Thank you Widerstand. I realy like getting positive feedback when I put alot of effort into a post :cheers:


----------



## shua

fuck.
i hate when conversations turn into talks about family.
wise thread is full of wisdom.


----------



## mkirby

I wanna bump this back up because I think it's an important issue.


----------



## ianfernite

It is an important issue. I turn 18 in August, and from June until then I plan on traveling alone. I really don't want anyone to get in trouble because of me. Also, I think I'm better off by myself.

My only concern is getting in trouble with the police. I'd rather not get arrested, because I really don't want my mom to have to drive out to wherever and pick my dumb ass up.


----------



## Ravie

blah blah blah...cops are the least of your worries boy.


----------



## wartomods

Like a friend of mine used to say cops are to serve us


----------



## devenheartbreak

Ok, so I was emancipated and kicked out at 14 by my dad bc he found out that I had a girlfriend. Luckily, I had one TRUE friend who let me stay with her for a while. But, I felt like I was a burden to her so I left and bounced around for a while. It took me two years to actually settle down again. And when I did, it was in my own place. I worked and went to school at the same time. I didn't have help from anyone. I really wouldn't recommend leaving home at a young age. Its alot harder then you think. In my opinion anyway.. And I do have some regrets about the things I've done. They weren't that serious, but its still shit that a young teenager shouldn't have to deal with. However, I do think that those struggles have made me into a stronger person. Now, my mom wants me to go back to New Orleans and stay with her, but I can't mentally wrap my head around living with my mom bc I've had to take care of my self for so long. And 6 years isn't really that long, but I just can't bring myself to have to depend on anyone. But, thats off topic. 

I wouldn't want to travel with minors. At least not anyone under 17. I've met a couple of pretty awesome 17 year olds. I've even had one stay at my house for a while. And he was awesome. He found a job, he wasn't crazy and he cleaned up after himself and our other housemates. I actually had to tell him not to be so helpful. But, as far as other younger kids I've met, they all sucked and didn't give a shit about anything other then themselves. Don't run away bc you don't like having chores. Chores prep you for the everyday adult life you will have one day. And unless you get your ass beat everyday by an alcoholic parent or raped everynight, what reason could be so bad that you have to run away?


----------



## Ravie

i have no effort to talk about this same subject anymore. all im going to say is that i wish i would have just stayed with my mom for a while longer. damn, no rent, free showers, free food, free clothes, damn thats the life. oh, and 24 hour computer access. yeah..... and a bed! now i have to fucking pay rent and buy everything myself on top of being an alcohalic, it gets pricy.


----------



## Sage

I'm 16(people usually think 18),and i really just want to travel. Only had one physical fight with my step dad,not leaving cause of that,I choose not to go out much really. I know how kids are asking for help,or other things. I just want to travel,and not rely on small material possessions,actually plan on getting a seasonal job(I don't like having things handed to me i feel useless). Pretty sure i can handle myself and live off little. The only thing I would ask help for is for train hopping(Never done something like that).

I don't drink,Smoke though (Just cigarettes). I'm that kid in algebra reading Dostoyevsky,only thing i'm scared of would be the klan.


----------



## Ravie

welcome sage. you know normally i would sit here, be the bitch i am, and try to tell you to get over shit. but the reason I wont is because you have a good reason to want to leave. fuck, it was even one of the reasons i left. To be independent and not feed into societies way of "needing" useless shit, am i right?

You seem pretty stubborn, independent, and decently charismatic enough to make it to me. Something about trainhopping, you cant learn how to do it on the internet lol you can just learn what not to do and some tips. But if you realy want to learn, start out hitch hiking, and in every town check out parks, bridges, whatever, and meet people. and maybe someone will take you on your first hop. just make sure its a decent person, not a junkie or someone whos so wasted they alomost loose a limb. then you should be okay!


----------



## Sage

Thanks for sparing me


----------



## Dirty Rig

Minors are best left travelling with other minors. A lot of people may disagree with this, but kids are smart. You don't need to be 18 to know how the world works, or how to hop a train. Minors travelling with adults puts a lot of pressure and responsibility on those 18+; they're accountable for the actions of those they get arrested with. A couple 15 year olds getting busted drinking with a 22 year old (for example) leads to a lot of extra charges on the adult. There are exceptions to every rule, of course. I won't turn down a roaddawg just because she's young, but these are things that need to be considered when travelling in a mixed-age crew and it's up to the group to decide the benefits and detriments.


----------



## Ravie

i completely agree.


----------



## Angus

*Youngin's on the road*

I guess this is the reason I got on this thing, seein' as I didn't see this particular advice given...
For you dear underage things gettin' out on the road (note: This ain't directed at runaways, I am a firm believer, through experience, that unless extreme circumstances are at hand, you should trust yer' parents, talk to them like a mature, civilized person about what you'd like to do, why you want to do it and how intelligent and safe you'll be, and if they still tell you no, it's probably for the best- give 'em credit for the ample amount of experience they hold over you, and wait 'til your legally aloud to leave the nest. Breaking your parents heart ain't anything fun and if you have a soul, you'll live to regret it.)
Anyway, if your parents are alright with you traveling, a really amazing thing to do that will make your, your parents, and whoever you're hanging out with and/or traveling withs life a lot easier is- have your parent quickly write out a letter saying "I, (name), give my child (your name) permission to... yada, yada, yada (if you're traveling with someone of age it's good to have them entrusted with you somehow)", it's really only a short little paragraph, then they can go to a bank, post office, city building or other place and sign it and have it notarized, for free. You take that handy piece of paper along on your trip and whip it out when your being hassled and you will save yourself the grief, keep whoever your with out of a good chunk of trouble and ensure that you don't give your parents a panic disorder being called by police all the time!
And be safe! Don't do stupid shit! Call your mother often and let her know you love her!


----------



## farmer john

*Youngin's on the road*



Angus said:


> I guess this is the reason I got on this thing, seein' as I didn't see this particular advice given...
> For you dear underage things gettin' out on the road (note: This ain't directed at runaways, I am a firm believer, through experience, that unless extreme circumstances are at hand, you should trust yer' parents, talk to them like a mature, civilized person about what you'd like to do, why you want to do it and how intelligent and safe you'll be, and if they still tell you no, it's probably for the best- give 'em credit for the ample amount of experience they hold over you, and wait 'til your legally aloud to leave the nest. Breaking your parents heart ain't anything fun and if you have a soul, you'll live to regret it.)
> Anyway, if your parents are alright with you traveling, a really amazing thing to do that will make your, your parents, and whoever you're hanging out with and/or traveling withs life a lot easier is- have your parent quickly write out a letter saying "I, (name), give my child (your name) permission to... yada, yada, yada (if you're traveling with someone of age it's good to have them entrusted with you somehow)", it's really only a short little paragraph, then they can go to a bank, post office, city building or other place and sign it and have it notarized, for free. You take that handy piece of paper along on your trip and whip it out when your being hassled and you will save yourself the grief, keep whoever your with out of a good chunk of trouble and ensure that you don't give your parents a panic disorder being called by police all the time!
> And be safe! Don't do stupid shit! Call your mother often and let her know you love her!




AMEN to this i am lucky enough to have parents who are down with the 
lifestyle


----------



## tallhorseman

I think the original question was something about the merits of travelling with, versus avoiding, under-aged people.

This ain't a tough question for me. If I ran into an under-aged person who was flapping in the breeze and was looking for some direction, I'd be there for em. I'm not going to shun someone because of the pressure that's exerted by dumb-assed modern laws. Yes, it would make me more vulnerable, but that's ok if it makes the younger person more secure. I'm not going to let retarded-assed laws undermine my conscious. I wouldn't buy them liquor or weed, etc., but I also wouldn't say anything when they fired up.

Most kids start sewing wild oats about age 11-14, Most cops started sewing wild oats about age 11-14. Most judges, senators, and presidents started sewing wild oats about age 11-14. There are just a bunch of big assed hypocrites who don't want to admit it. Laws, these days, aren't about what makes sense, they're about how much money can be siphoned off of people. 

Now in a perfect world this wouldn't be an issue. In a perfect world home life would be grand and no one would feel pressure to leave. I wish it were like that. But it isn't. And although I don't CARE to hang out with a person/crew of people who make me feel old, If I can help them out by being their Old Dawg for a while, I'll do it. 

Besides, I believe in reincarnation, which to me means that you can't tell a persons age by what stage of adulthood they're in. But that's off subject.


----------



## Mr. Expendable

god i've had so many of my friends get arrested because they where rollin with runaways.... rich kids who there lifes are so hard.... the run aways from broken homes where usually chill and brought no heat cuz there parents didn't give a fuck in the first place.... but the rich one who have hired search parties out to find them and shit..... no bueno.... but i think kids who have been kicked out with no place to go defiantly deserve a wing... because people forget that there are fucked up parents who will kick there 15/16 year old out on the streets.... this i know too well


----------



## joemojave

I am 17, and I have to put a bad word in for minors. I am not going to say that I am smarter or more mature than other minors, because I am not, I am just different. I go to a continuation school in the suburbs and I can honestly say that there is only one person at the entire school I would even consider traveling with. The problem is that most of the kids at my school who want to catch out think of a train as a party on wheels. They dont have a clue about cold or hunger or anything else that comes with traveling. 99% would freeze to death because they couldnt figure out how to pitch a tent. 

Maybe I am just as bad as the others, though. My plan is to finish highschool a year early, and then spend next year enjoying the finer pleasures in life, like a one pot dinner and a warm sleeping bag.


----------



## spudnic

I was a run away. I eventualy got caught yes. hense the housed up position im in. I think if you have a good head on your shoulder a good fake name and a good perspective in life then you are good. I started riding trains as a run away and shit. Very very difficult due to the fact i couldnt get my name ran. I did get caught though they extradited me back to california and i did 4 months for it (bullshit) if you wanna run away its whatever but smarted to stick it out ill your 18th birthday. Riding trains and traveling is very fun and all, but having that preasure and paranio that it could all end in an instant kinda fucks it up.


----------

